# Alt country song in progress



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I did this at home in Reaper, just plugged straight in into the computer.
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=384353
Constructive criticism is welcome


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice. Really like the second one. Bring the vocals up in the first one.


----------



## denver.p (Apr 20, 2009)

i dig 'em man.
super nice tone for just being plugged in too!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, guys. the second one (We Come Together) is actually off my Cd.
The first one is homegrown.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I really like it! I'll give it a second listen soon, but I've got to get dishes done and watch Heroes! I wish I could find some alt country lovers/players up here in Espanola. No problem finding blues people or old "Country and Western" people, but the in between people are hard to find. I write that style too, but would love a collaborator.

Matt

P.S. is that a "The Paul" you're holding?


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I really like it! I'll give it a second listen soon, but I've got to get dishes done and watch Heroes! I wish I could find some alt country lovers/players up here in Espanola. No problem finding blues people or old "Country and Western" people, but the in between people are hard to find. I write that style too, but would love a collaborator.
> 
> Matt
> 
> P.S. is that a "The Paul" you're holding?


Hi Matt;
Yes, it is a "The Paul" ! I've had it since '78, I think. Great old axe.
I played in Espanola, a couple of times, many years ago.
Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I agree with shoretyus. I really like the second one. The first one is good also. The only thing I'd do is bring back the delay on the vocal just a bit. I like the effect but to my ears is a bit too heavy. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I do like the first song... just think that the vocals need to be punched up a little.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I'll go against the grain and say that I think the first one is much better than the second. The second one sounds a bit forced and unnatural to me. The vocal melody isn't very melodic. The lyrics rely on too many pat phrases and cliches. The guitar solos seem to detract from the song.
> 
> I think the first one is quite good, though. The "alt.country" style definitely suits you better than guitar rock. The vocals sound natural. The playing is minimal but tasty. The production could obviously be better if more time was spent on it, but as far as the song and performance, it was well done. I suggest you do more of that.


The second one was recorded close to ten yrs ago, in a studio with the $ clock ticking. 
I'm really enjoying the lack of pressure recording at home.
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I agree with shoretyus. I really like the second one. The first one is good also. The only thing I'd do is bring back the delay on the vocal just a bit. I like the effect but to my ears is a bit too heavy. Just my opinion of course.


Yes, I agree about the delay. I remixed it with less.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's another mix, with a second verse.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=384353

By the way, I'd love to hear some recordings from other members, i'm sure there is a lot of talent here.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice ... remix 
:smilie_flagge17:


----------

